# Won't turn over - or budge at all!



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Craftsman 8.5 HP, Model 536.881851
Briggs & Stratton engine model 120 000

I pulled it out to get ready for the winter and it seems stuck. Pulling on the starter cord wouldn't budge it. I plugged in the electric start and it gave a quick wank then nothing. It won't turn over. The cylinders seem stuck.

Last spring I changed the oil and ran it dry which I've done every year for the past dozen I've owned it. It's always started right up in the fall. Any ideas what could be going on and what I can do about it?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe remove the spark plug and spray some PB Blaster (not silicone) in there and let sit for a day or two.
Then try pulling again.


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't have PB Blaster, what is it? Can I use a few drops of oil or something else?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

SkierGolferNH said:


> I don't have PB Blaster, what is it? Can I use a few drops of oil or something else?


welcome to the SBF
penetrating oil is a more common name pb is one of the better higher cost brand names
it sat all summer i would remove all the engine cover look for and clean out any possible rodent nesting material . i had several that had so much under the covers you could not pull the cord nor electric rank it over as it jam'ed the fly wheel


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

SkierGolferNH said:


> I don't have PB Blaster, what is it? Can I use a few drops of oil or something else?


Do a search for it. Most Automotive stores, farm supply, etc will have it. Just make sure you get the penetrating kind. It's like penetrating oil on steroids.
Regular oil would likely not work.


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'll head to the auto parts store and take the engine cover off and check it out. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

SkierGolferNH said:


> Thanks, I'll head to the auto parts store and take the engine cover off and check it out. I appreciate the help.


Just make sure it is not the Silicone version .. . for other uses.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check for evidence of critters.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

PB Blaster is IMHO one of the better ones. Auto parts store, Walmart, big box, hardware, ...
You could also use trans fluid if you have an open container laying around. I'd forget the electric starter until you can pull it over by hand.
I'm inclined to agree with captchas that you might have some nesting material someplace you can't see it. Might have to pull some covers and that would also help in getting a wrench on the flywheel nut so you can rock it forward and backward. Maybe something (nuts, branches, ...) will start dropping out from under the flywheel


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> PB Blaster is IMHO one of the better ones. Auto parts store, Walmart, big box, hardware, ...
> You could also use trans fluid if you have an open container laying around. I'd forget the electric starter until you can pull it over by hand.
> I'm inclined to agree with captchas that you might have some nesting material someplace you can't see it. Might have to pull some covers and that would also help in getting a wrench on the flywheel nut so you can rock it forward and backward. Maybe something (nuts, branches, ...) will start dropping out from under the flywheel
> View attachment 171060
> ...


i used to use PB blaster. the cans stop spraying after about half used. I wrote to the company and then sent me a 6 pack. all of which stopped spraying after between 50-70 used.

then watched a project farm video on you tube about penetrating oil. 
guess who came out on top???

$3.97 Liquid Wrench ........the stuff our dad's used. 
use that almost exclusively now with good results.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

could it also be hydro-locked? or whatever you call it.?

have had machines do this after they have been up on nose or laid back on bars. 

has this machine been stored outside? is there a gas smell in oil? was the gas valve left on? when I check a machine after a long layoff , will check gas in tank and if tank is empty I get nervous.

will unscrew oil plug and oil is just poring out. then i know had faulty float or needle valve and crankcase is full of gas.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Agree. . pull off covers .. . take out the spark plug. See if anything leaks or falls out.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

often recommended, when putting away for the spring, is to remove the spark plug, pour a tablespoon of motor oil in, and pull the recoil cord several times to coat the pistons. helps prevent surface rust and seizure. at this point, can try spraying penetrating oil with the nozzle extension into the plug hole and let sit for a few hours, then try dry pulling. if the engine spins, try a full start.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You might want to pull the spark plug and the belts and try turning the crank in reverse direction. If it moves that way, it could have a broken connecting rod in it.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

HCBPH said:


> You might want to pull the spark plug and the belts and try turning the crank in reverse direction. If it moves that way, it could have a broken connecting rod in it.


<--------I agree HCBPH.....also, most of the videos I see of the guys trying to start old engines....they pour transmission fluid into the plug holes......once you free it up do an oil change....maybe two after it's run for awhile.


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you all for the wealth of information. I got the PB Blaster this morning and just put it in. I'll try pulling this afternoon. I took the covers off to get to the plug and inspected everything and could find no evidence of critters. I changed the oil last spring and looking at it, it looks clear and clean.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkierGolferNH said:


> Thank you all for the wealth of information. I got the PB Blaster this morning and just put it in. I'll try pulling this afternoon. I took the covers off to get to the plug and inspected everything and could find no evidence of critters. I changed the oil last spring and looking at it, it looks clear and clean.


on a Honda , if it wont free up with starter cord after you have soaked it with penetrating oil , i will remove belt cover and use a breaker bar with 12mm socket on the crank pulley nut. have broken free many engines this way. 

good luck.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Try a combination of synthetic oil, auto trans fluid, and acetone, then put the spark plug in. Let it sit for days or a week. Anytime you want to try pulling the cord, remove the spark plug.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> You might want to pull the spark plug and the belts and try turning the crank in reverse direction. If it moves that way, it could have a broken connecting rod in it.


At this point the condition of the oil isn't that important but have you checked the level just to make sure it's not way overfull ? I doubt that's the problem but it's good to eliminate it.
Have you tried to turn it backwards to see if it moves a little or if it's not moving in either direction at all. It if moves some backwards then it's pointing to something broken and not seized piston rings. If it's not moving at all it could still be something internally broken but more likely the rings are seized to the cylinder wall as it was running when you put it away.


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would recommend trying to turn the crank using vice grip between the auger and drive pulley. i have broken seized engines free that way. it also allows you to hammer on it a bit if needed but you got to make sure the vise grip are facing the right direction to hammer on their spine and not have them slip. you don't need to beat on the vise grip too hard with a hammer but tapping them sometimes help shock things free especially if it was running last year


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

TOUCHDOWN!!!!! I went out this morning and sure enough I could pull the rope so the cylinders were free. I put the plug in and put it back together and it started right up! Now, I'll change the oil twice to get all that crap out of the engine and I think I'll be back in business.

FYI - this is a 20-yr old Craftsman that my neighbor gave me after her husband passed away. It's got good Karma.

THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH. YOU ARE GREAT AND I SINCERELY APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkierGolferNH said:


> TOUCHDOWN!!!!! I went out this morning and sure enough I could pull the rope so the cylinders were free. I put the plug in and put it back together and it started right up! Now, I'll change the oil twice to get all that crap out of the engine and I think I'll be back in business.
> 
> FYI - this is a 20-yr old Craftsman that my neighbor gave me after her husband passed away. It's got good Karma.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH. YOU ARE GREAT AND I SINCERELY APPRECIATE IT!


great news.
thanks for the update.


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

That PB Blaster is magical stuff.

Thank you all for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

generally if an engine was running last year and not running now they are usually not too stuck. i have picked up a few machines like that and they usually break fee easily. i have also bought machines that were locked and had clean oil in them that were likely run out of oil. these are usually stiff and slow moving for the first few rotations after breaking them free.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> generally if an engine was running last year and not running now they are usually not too stuck. i have picked up a few machines like that and they usually break fee easily. i have also bought machines that were locked and had clean oil in them that were likely run out of oil. these are usually stiff and slow moving for the first few rotations after breaking them free.


it's amazing the abuse some engines will endure and still come back to life.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

good news for sure and another reason the owners manuals give instructions on long term storage that includes removing the plug adding some motor oil into the bore, slowly turn the motor a few turns reinstall the plug helps keep the rings from sticking


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> good news for sure and another reason the owners manuals give instructions on long term storage that includes removing the plug adding some motor oil into the bore, slowly turn the motor a few turns reinstall the plug helps keep the rings from sticking


i dont even do this even though its the right thing to do. I havent even inspected my blowers yet for winter. all dusty and in corner of garage.

some example i make......


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

don't sweet it as us old timers have a excuse short term memory loss better know as crs


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

What was this thread about again? I can't remember. Oh. . . something about turning over?

I don't turn over much while sleeping these days. When I'm out . . . . I'm out. And I to like to stay warm and not let the warmth out of the blankets.

What's that you say ? ?

Ooouh-h-h ! Turning over a snow blower engine. 💡

That's different. . . . . Never mind. . . 👴


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

SkierGolferNH said:


> TOUCHDOWN!!!!! I went out this morning and sure enough I could pull the rope so the cylinders were free. I put the plug in and put it back together and it started right up! Now, I'll change the oil twice to get all that crap out of the engine and I think I'll be back in business.
> 
> FYI - this is a 20-yr old Craftsman that my neighbor gave me after her husband passed away. It's got good Karma.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH. YOU ARE GREAT AND I SINCERELY APPRECIATE IT!


I think 20 Briggs years equals about 60 in human years, and I can tell you I sometimes need a shot of something to get going too.

Check out mustie1 on Youtube. He's like the Motor Whisperer for old encrusted junk.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know we're good but this might be another good source of info. Especially if it's an older or limited manufacturer engine - - > Small Air Cooled Gasoline Engines


.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

stuck motors old motors ,I'm thankful we don't have to work on a snow blower with a hit & miss motor on it


----------

